# Canadian bacon. Help ?



## redneck5236 (Feb 5, 2020)

Wife just brought home a pork loin she bought on sale would like to make some Canadian bacon or back bacon using Morton's tender quick ! Would also like to inject it ! Can any body help me out with a recipe and advice ? Thanks !


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 5, 2020)

check out bearcarvers step by steps he has a detailed how to with tenderquick


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 5, 2020)

How do I find that ???


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 5, 2020)

type in the search bar bearcarvers step by step,  or any of his post has a spot to click on his step by steps then just scroll down until you find what your looking for


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ok ! Will try that ! Thanks smoker him !


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 5, 2020)

redneck5236 said:


> Ok ! Will try that ! Thanks smoker him !


ok let us know how you make out,


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 5, 2020)

In case you didn't find it .




__





						Canadian Bacon Dry Cured (Step by Step)
					

Canadian Bacon Dry Cured  (Step by Step)   About a month ago I ran out of Canadian Bacon, so I waited for the Christmas Week sales. I got an 11.24 LB Pork Loin @ $1.89 LB. I also got 5 “Choice” Prime Ribs about 5 to 6 LBS each ($7.99 LB). Then I had the bones trimmed off of the Prime Ribs, with...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> In case you didn't find it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much ! got the loin cut up ! small roast for sauerkraut 1 center cut chops ! and 4lbs for Canadian bacon going to give this a try !


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> In case you didn't find it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks chopsaw, I didn't know how to do that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

redneck5236 said:


> thank you very much ! got the loin cut up ! small roast for sauerkraut 1 center cut chops ! and 4lbs for Canadian bacon going to give this a try !




Sounds Great !!
The one they gave you is my favorite of my Canadian Bacon Step by Steps.
If you run into any questions, give me a yell.
Any time you want to find my Step by Step Index, just go to the bottom of any one of my posts.
They should be easy to find---There's over 35,000 of them on here.

Bear


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 8, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great !!
> The one they gave you is my favorite of my Canadian Bacon Step by Steps.
> If you run into any questions, give me a yell.
> Any time you want to find my Step by Step Index, just go to the bottom of any one of my posts.
> ...


Thank you ! Canadian bacon has been rubbed down with cure and brown sugar ! Been 3 days flipping every morning ! Going to smoke them on Feb 15th !


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2020)

You'll be hooked .  
Watching for the finish .


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2020)

It will be good, Bear started me on Canadian (Back Bacon) for our Canadian Friends.
Follow the step by step and if will be great

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2020)

redneck5236 said:


> Thank you ! Canadian bacon has been rubbed down with cure and brown sugar ! Been 3 days flipping every morning ! Going to smoke them on Feb 15th !




Sounds Great---Enjoy!

Bear


----------

